# How often do you clean stalls?



## Delfina

I board, my trainer cleans all the stalls daily. The horses are only in at night (all day turnout) so they only need a 1x daily cleaning and if it's gorgeous outside, sometimes they'll stay out at night too and then no cleaning is needed. 

Shavings are replaced as needed. There's a gelding that *only* uses his outside run so he gets shavings uhm maybe monthly? Whenever they are looking thin because they blew outside. My mare gets tons of shavings replaced weekly and the ones in the middle of the stall are not used, so they get shoveled to the edge and new ones poured in the middle. My gelding is a slight pig, his entire stall has to be completely stripped weekly and there's a mare in the barn that makes such a horrid mess that her stall is stripped daily almost.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I pick stalls everytime I go out to feed. Just cause I have to wait for my slowest eating horse to get done so I can turn him back out. What else is there to do? 

With the Clydesdale mare I have to put new shavings down everyday and sometimes in the run-in depending on how dirty it is.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I have 2 horses and two stalls.They are in every night and usually most of the day unfortunatly because I am at school. I clean out 2 times a day. Once in the morning and once when I get home from school and put them outside if the weather is permitting.


----------



## riccil0ve

I have two horses and two "run-in" stalls. I clean manure out out of those when I feed, so twice a day. When they are in stalls, they are only ever in overnight, and I clean those in the morning.


----------



## Indyhorse

My horses are at home, I have 7 of my own and my best friend's horse lives here too. They are stalled at night and pastured during the day. I pick the stalls out daily, and strip them down, lime, and rebed once a week.


----------



## zurmdahl

I board but I do rough board, so I have to do my stalls everyday. Me and my mom end up doing a stall each most days, but when she has to work I do both or if I have to babysit she does both. Our gelding isn't too messy, his stall is really easy to clean. But Flower makes a total mess, she has to get shavings every other day or every day some weeks and Ace gets them maybe every three days. They stay in over night and go out during the day unless the weather is really bad.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

Never! ha ha My horses have been on pasture. Lucky me. I will be taking my mare on the road with me and she will be boarded. I am very intense on horsey standards. Her stall is cleaned when its dirty. Her stall will be cleaned at least everyday.


----------



## A knack for horses

I answered weekly because that is how often I go to the barn. My instructor cleans them daily, but if I get out there before he does, I clean his run in areas for him. He does not keep his horses inside or stalled unless injury or weather force him to. 

But in my opinion, stalls should be cleaned daily, and 6 times a week at the minimum. Although it depend on how often/how long your horses are in stalls. if they are only brought in in bad weather, then how often you need to clean them will vary.


----------



## Reiterin

I board, and they clean 2x a day. I often clean my horse's stall when I go out to visit, so about 4 days a week she gets her stall cleaned 3x/day.

The barn that I work at cleans once a day. Some horses I rarely need to add shavings to them... just a shovel full every once in a while, while other horses I need to strip their stalls and add a full 'load' of shavings almost every day. 

When I'm horse-sitting, it depends on the horses/the set up (whether they go out all day, etc.) I will clean either once or twice a day.


----------



## AztecBaby

2x day


----------



## Creampuff

We clean them once a day. In the mornings the horses are grained and turned out to pasture. We clean the stalls and they're empty until dusk, when we bring the horses back in for their bedtime grain. Repeat process daily.


----------



## Buckcherry

I have two stalls and two horses I am at a self boarding facility, they can come and go in their stalls as they please. I go down there to feed twice a day I usually clean them in the morning and if they mess them up again a clean them again. 

My horse's pee in their stalls a lot so I have to put shavings in them every other day just about because my one horse started getting a sore on his leg from laying down ( I feel like such a bad mommy)

I have no Idea why but they feel the need to walk in their stalls from where ever they are to pee..LOL


----------



## Wallaby

I check Lacey's run-in for poo everyday and pick it out if there is any. However, this last week her buddies came home so she's been spending less time just standing in her run-in which equals no poop for me to pick up. Yay!


----------



## Tennessee

The barn I work at requires us to clean them once in the morning and once in the evening. 

However with my own horses it just depends on how much poop is in the stall (we use pellets...gotta save those things as much as possible) and whether I can get the time or not. They are out almost 24/7 though, so it really doesn't matter. haha.


----------



## Seifur

The stalls are cleaned daily where I board but I myself only clean the stalls like 1-3 times a week, so I voted _Every other day/every few days._


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96

I answered daily.
We don't really have stalls, because we keep our horses at home. But we do have a barn and when we let the horses come in because of the weather we clean it every day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye

If ponies are out during the day and in at night then once a day (in the morning once they have been put out), If the ponies are spending the day in then 3 or 4 times per day.

I never leave a horse standing in a dirty bed for more then a few hours.

I also religiously poo pick my fields, we currently have gale force winds but I have been out poo picking this morning. Admittedly I could barely stand dup so havnt managed to do all that much but I have done a bit and will do more tommorow.


----------



## newowner

My 3 horses and 1 full size donkey live at home with me. We have 4 box stalls, horses are in every night during the winter and stalls are cleaned every morning...new shavings are added where needed...my gelding and one of my mares are quite the pigs so quite a bit of new shavings are usually added daily...my other mare is fairly clean so usually just the shavings from the pee spots are removed and replaced...same with the donkey. Regardless all stalls are completly cleaned and new shavings laid down once a week.


----------



## NicoleS11

I board and am the only boarder on my trainers place. We have 20 box stall barn with 100 tie stalls. There are times when the stalls dont get cleaned for a day or two but 3 days is usually the max. The trainer doesnt live on the property and has lots of side buisness on the go so its hard for him to go every day to just clean stalls. So if im there and notice they are in dirty stalls I either clean them or move them to a clean stall and have the trainer do it later. Tie stalls are used for horses cooling down so they normaly dont get very dirty so I always clean up right after bringing my horse out


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Just curious Nicole but is that a new barn/business for him? Just because there are so many stalls but your the only boarder.


----------



## netty83

If our horses are in i skip out every morning (take wet bedding and poo out) and replace bedding and same again at night. totally refresh bedding once or twice a week just depending how bad it is. It's very rare our horses are in at all, only if the weather is very severe. 4 stables to be done if they are in.


----------



## equiniphile

So majority is probably daily?

Lol, I lose sleep on wednesdays when I'm at my dad's knowing I couldn't do stalls every wednesday....not entirely rational, but I'm a bit of a clean freak when it comes to the barn. If my mom throws hay on the stall floors instead of my color-coordinated hay bags, sometimes it reduces me to tears :lol:


----------



## NicoleS11

Ray MacDonald said:


> Just curious Nicole but is that a new barn/business for him? Just because there are so many stalls but your the only boarder.


The property belongs to his father who moved to Texas 5 years ago and left it empty till this winter when we moved into it to get out of the cold Alberta weather. Back in the day when it was being used full time and auctions there every weekend (its set up for a sale barn) then there was more boarders. Now its only clients horses in for training and the trainers personal horses. I just bought a horse off of him so that’s why my horse is still there.


----------



## starlinestables

Stalls are cleaned once a day 7 days a week.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Thats very interesting Nicole! Thanks


----------



## Hrsegirl

My horses don't have individual stalls. They share a small barn with each other but are rarely in there unless it's cold. The barn is open for them to use all day if they please. I am not able to go up and see them every single day but it's about every other day or every two days that the barn gets cleaned if there is anything in there.


----------



## Brookside Stables

We have some horses that are stalled 24hrs a day either due to weather or injury, their stalls are cleaned twice a day.

Otherwise stalls are cleaned daily. Turnouts, round pen and arenas are also picked up daily.


----------



## IslandWave

I board my horses. At my barn at home, there are about 14 stalls and horses come in during the day if they are to be ridden. Stalls get cleaned 2-4 times a day. You normally clean your own stall, but if you can't get out, it will be cleaned for you.

Here all the horses are out 24/7 and only stay in if there is a health issue. The horses that come in the stalls are usually greenies learning to accept being in a stall or boarder horses to eat their supplements. There are 7 stalls in the main barn. The stalls are thoroughly cleaned and re-bedded (if needed) once daily. The stalls are cleaned for you.


----------



## EquestrianGirMegan

We have 15 stalls. Our trainer cleans them in the morning after feeding and turnouts they are out until dinner time. Then they come inside for dinner and lessons. She then turns them out at night and brings them in the morning for breakfast. REPEAT

My horse at home. Stays in all day. Out all night. His stall gets cleaned 2 or 3 times a day. Once at breakfast, once at lunch (maybe) and then at dinner where I throw him out into the pasture.


----------



## horselover22

I board my horses. One has a stall, the other prefers to live outside unless its really really cold. We're in Wisconsin, at a show barn with 30 some horses. The stalls get mucked daily to get manure and wet shavings out of the stalls. Shavings are added as needed. 

I think they get stripped once a week, lime is used when needed in the winter since the barn doors are closed most of the time. We're big on stall mats, so that cuts down on any build up of urine spots and smells. It's easier to get the stalls cleaned with mats under the shavings.

Luckily most of the horses still go out all day unless the turnouts/pastures get too icy, so they get lots of fresh air and the barn air gets moved around.


----------



## phoenix heartbeat

We clean stalls daily. Picking the poop and wet spots out then once a week (usually sundays) we strip and add all new shavings. Shavings are also added as needed. We have 25 horses. 15 stalls. Some are in all the time some are turned out all day and in at night.

In the winter we do stalls twice a day since most of our horses are inside 23 hrs a day. In the summer tho we do stalls just once a day since almost everyone is turned out during the day. We also do pasture maintenance twice a month.

Lotsa work but I wouldnt trade it for anything in the world! Even when we board with our outside trainer I come in and do the stalls lol I'm picky about how my horses are kept and its just easier and fairer (is that even a word? LOL) on my trainer and her stable hands if I do it..Plus I enjoy it and my horses do as well I think


----------



## WesternJake

I answered daily, because the stalls at my barn are cleaned daily; myself cleaning stalls 1 to 3 days a week. 

We add shavings daily, just a couple forkfuls. The stalls are only 3/4 bedded, and only enough to really soak up the messes. The stalls are matted, and on several inches of gravel to allow proper drainage. 

When I first started there, a couple horses were bedded in hay, and that was just about as nasty as when we let the stalls go unbedded (but picked daily) for about 5 days...I like the shavings, though it is tedious to sift through... I can still get 6 stalls done in about 1 1/2 hours, sometimes quicker. Depends on how messy, and how quick I'm workin', and if the horses are in or out. lol.

Emily


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I'd hate to use hay or straw, I like shavings best but sawdust is even better!


----------



## equiniphile

Straw is terrible, I would hate using straw! We use bagged shavings and they work pretty well.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

The stable down the road from where I live clean the stalls every day. They have I'd say about 20 stalls, filled with just that many boarders, and some of the large stalls have mares with foals in them. The horses go out to pasture for at least six hours I'd say, unless weather isn't good at all.


----------

